

Ask HN: If I work for you for 100 days, will you help me pay for Bloc? - ycmike

HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been fortunate enough to receive the diversity scholarship from Bloc.io and am looking to take their Android course. So far, I&#x27;ve been able to take two courses on Thinkful.com (Frontend and Ruby on Rails).<p>But personally and for my startup, I really want to dive into mobile and Bloc is probably the best way to make that happen.<p>I&#x27;m asking that if I work for you on whatever remote work you need for 100 days - within reason :) - you help me pay the $2000 for Bloc and really I only need help with the first $1000.<p>How could I help you? Anything from virtual assistant, to data entry, to web development I can do or learn quickly. I&#x27;m extremely motivated and you will be able to see that pretty quickly!<p>More about me? Well...
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mikeadeleke
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mikeadeleke.github.io&#x2F;portfolio&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;mikeadeleke
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;mikeadeleke
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;domi-1
======
NicoJuicy
I have this hunch this guy is just hussling his way through.

I think (don't know for sure) that bloc.io is his website (paying for
courses). "I'm fortunate to receive... from bloc.io" \+ "Bloc is probably the
best way to make this happen".Also his portfolio are all clones from existing
websites and on bloc.io = learn from copying reddit, ...

This guy is not serious, he wants to promote his startup in disguise :)

Next time, just say when you want to promote something instead of "this"

------
ajiang
100 days is crazy. Someone is gonna get a good deal on your remote labor.
Seriously, you could probably earn $2k in 20-40 hours of good dev work. At
most 100 hours, certainly not 100 days.

------
mattwritescode
Did you really think this through before posting it? If you didn't delete the
post.

100 days of development work you should be looking at around $8000 $10000 at
least.

